# Into the Woods... An Attitash Downhill Biking Movie!



## eatskisleep (Jun 22, 2006)

*Into The Woods*
Filmed and Edited by Me...
A bunch of riders are in it, including a few who post on this site. Let me know if I got you in it.
4:42
34.17mb (the quality isn't bad either)
_Mad Dog Moments ©2004-2006_
The music isn't the best but I don't have limewire or anything else to download any music so I just used what I could.
Editing is in my opinion my best edited film... if you watch some of my older Attitash movies you will see the improvement. 

http://www.eengoedidee.nl/videoz/download.cgi?mem_id=52323&fil_unique=RICKmdTM228AADilaWw
*If you don't have an account there, please download it here... "right click and save target as..."*
http://www.flyingpolackproductions.com/vids/attitash_downhill_biking.wmv
Thanks to the guys at FPP.

Thanks for watching the movie.
*All opinions and suggestions wanted.*


----------



## Marc (Jun 22, 2006)

Awesome job dude!

Great riding, _great_ terrain.  I didn't know they had stuff like that at Attitash.  The quality was very good.

The music was... eh.  I'm looking for something a little more upbeat.  That kind of music says to me- go recline and smoke a joint, not go hammer so sweet FR stuff.  Plus if you have some music a little harder, or at least with a heavier downbeat, you can edit the vid clips in places to the music which gives it that bit of extra flair.  If you have the software to do that with.  I used some in one of my college classes but I'll be damned if I can remember the name of the package.


----------



## eatskisleep (Jun 24, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Awesome job dude!
> 
> Great riding, _great_ terrain. I didn't know they had stuff like that at Attitash. The quality was very good.
> 
> The music was... eh. I'm looking for something a little more upbeat. That kind of music says to me- go recline and smoke a joint, not go hammer so sweet FR stuff. Plus if you have some music a little harder, or at least with a heavier downbeat, you can edit the vid clips in places to the music which gives it that bit of extra flair. If you have the software to do that with. I used some in one of my college classes but I'll be damned if I can remember the name of the package.


 
Thanks for the comments and suggestions. I am using Sony Vegas 5.0, which is great and "hi-tech" software to say the least.


----------

